# 6dp5dt fet



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Hi,
Last Thursday the 12th of may I had two five day frozen embryos transfered. I been feeling wishy washy,  strange taste in my mouth, and back pain and light cramps at night. I know shouldn't test this early but I did, and I have got the faintest bfp,  but non the less there is two lines there. I'm really hoping this is a good sign and not another chemical although I didn't test positive till 13d last time. 
Is it two early to have a bfp? Is it all in my head? 

If it is a bfp is there a possibility it's twins?

Really need some reassurance xxx

Many thanks


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi

It is early to test (I've never tested before 9dp5dt) but keep positive that those two lines will continue to get stronger   It's very tempting to test each day until OTD but if you can, try to hold on as it takes a while for the HCG to rise in your system so the lines are likely to stay feint for a while yet. Unfortunately it's impossible at this stage to know about a chemical pregnancy but having had one myself I know how anxious you feel about it happening again   Sit tight and take comfort that so far it looks promising. Doing multiple tests will just stress you out!! 

If you've had more than one embie transferred there's always the chance of twins (or even one could split) but I wouldn't necessarily say it is the case even with an early BFP. HCG blood tests can indicate more than one but be aware that high numbers don't always mean multiples. Only a scan will tell you for sure. Take one step at a time and try hard to stay as relaxed as you can. 

Best of luck for OTD. 

Xx


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Thank you,
I'm just wishing this is going to be the one for us, this is fifth time now and is exhausting.  Other than one chemical the rest have been big fat fails,  never had a positive even this early so hoping it's good signs,  and just wanting to know if there are others out there that went on to have happy healthy babies from being positive this early xxx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I tested at this stage too last Saturday and got a faint BFP. I've  heard people test positively early before and go on to have healthy pregnancies. I'm now 10dp5dt and  still getting faint results which is making me worry. Try and stay away from the sticks if you can, the last few days have been so stressful for me.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, just to say that on my last treatment I got a BFP 8 days after 3dt so i would think that if it was a 5dt you would get a positive earlier. My lines were very faint in the beginning (they were still faint on test day) even though they were clearly visible. Eventually I did get dark lines but not at the start, and this also caused me sorry but everything was fine. 
I would agree that an early BFP is not necessarily an indicator of twins, but it's always possible when 2 are transferred. 
Good luck to you guys for test day x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you for posting this pinkchick, it has made me feel a little calmer about my current situation!

I only had 1 embryo put back this time and got an early positive so it's not necessarily an indicator of twins. With my twin pregnancy I did test a couple of days early and it was a very definite positive


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi ceriwishing, Im a day ahead of you as I'm 7dp5dt and I started testing positive at 5dp5dt and I tried a cb digi today and said 1-2 pregnant! My otd is 24th may! My blast wash hatching at transfer so was really good!

I also had few cramps, nausea and strange taste in mouth.... good luck and congratulations!

Poppy, don't worry about faint lines hun....congratulations!


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys, 
Thank you so much for replying,  it's so nice to no that there are others out there,and that I'm not going mad.
I feel a bit disheartened tonight as I have had a very small amount of brown discharge in my knicks,  no blood though just so scared this might be the start if af.  is it too Kate for implantation bleeding?


----------



## Ceriwishing (May 18, 2016)

Well it's 8dp5dt now and the lines are slightly getting darker each day, u don't have to hold them to a certain light to see the positive now it's clearly there. I think the faintest is the fact they where eBay cheapies  and the reviews for that brand on amazon have a lot of complaints about them being faint.  I'm hoping I'm not just clutching at straws xxx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ceri, how did you get on? Really hoping you got your BFP. x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hope everything  is going well for you ceriwishing, courtneywils and poppy07.
I had two five day embies transferred  when we had  our fresh cycle.  Had ohss and at 10 days after transfer the nurse said it was a bit early but she would go a pregnancy  test while she was taking bloods.  It came back positive.  Had  a bleed and thought  I had miscarried at six and a half  weeks but scan a week later showed there was still a healthy heartbeat. 
Ceri - I also had a strange metallic  taste in my mouth, made worse by eating anything  high in fats like cheese or chocolate  
  but it did pass eventually.  The rest if the pregnancy  was textbook  and we now  have a cheeky  5 year old daughter. 

Fingers crossed  for you all.


----------

